# Should Have Used Paper Towels



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:w00t:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the problem? It's a sink moisture evaparator. Dries the sinks for you. They're all the rave in Europe.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

What's with all that wasted space on top of the soap dispenser?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sure hope its grounded.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

public bath? do you guys have inspectors? ADA?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> public bath? do you guys have inspectors? ADA?


This is an ADA bathroom.

Already made the call.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> This is an ADA bathroom.
> 
> Already made the call.


Not by the definition of the ADA book , just by looking at the sink I know you don't have the 30" approach .


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

what type of business was this in?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Restaurant.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Restaurant.


Mexican , Indian or Thai ?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> Mexican , Indian or Thai ?



Fast food or sit down joint?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Fast food or sit down joint?


Very American, sit down, national chain, no names.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

great an applebees


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> great an applebees


:no:


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Doesn't have a trap guard either


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Denny's


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Denny's


:no:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Taco bell?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Perkins, Embers, Bob's Big Boy...


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Ponderosa may be?

steak and shake


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Taco bell?





PinkPlumber said:


> Perkins, Embers, Bob's Big Boy...





affordabledrain said:


> Ponderosa may be?
> 
> steak and shake


:no:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

The pizza hut ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pilot light said:


> The pizza hut ?


:no:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

The Golden Arches!:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pilot light said:


> The Golden Arches!:laughing:


:no:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Okay Red lobster!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Okay Red lobster!


:no:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If/when the name is guessed, no one will be surprised.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> :no:


 Damn I have failed this test, oh well only 2000 or so resturants to go!:blink::laughing:


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Golden corral?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I-Hop?

Waffle House?

Shoney's?

Huddle House?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

old country buffett

Ryans

arbys

subway


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

wait I got it
KFC


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Chuck E Cheese?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Logans road house

tgi fridays

reb robbin

panera bread

houllihans


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> Sure hope its grounded.


 don't need them pesky ground wires anyway, :laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

What does the winner get???

I'm thinking a gift certificate to the restaurant in question!:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

It is for sure either The Olive Garden, Tony Romas or Chillis! :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Waffle House?


Ding Ding Ding


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

what the heck. we ain't got that here


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

No Waffle House?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Other your waffle house doesn't have basin moisture evaporators?

:laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> No Waffle House?


nope not one within 60 miles


----------

